# MINI Paceman - The Newest Member of the MINI Family



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The MINI Paceman Concept vehicle made its world debut at the North American International Auto Show (NAIAS) in Detroit. During the press conference, Ian Robertson, Board Member for Sales and Marketing, announced that the Paceman will be the basis for MINI's seventh production model in the lineup.

** Paceman Concept Confirmed As Basis For New Production Model
* First crossover coupe in the premium small car segment
* MINI lineup to reach seven vehicles*

"There will be a seventh member of the MINI family - and we will base it on this concept," said Robertson. "MINI keeps growing, the excitement never stops." The current lineup includes the MINI Hardtop, Convertible, Clubman and Countryman. The MINI Coupe will be launched later this year, and the MINI Roadster will be available in 2012.

The Paceman design study is the first crossover coupe in the premium small car segment. It is based on the same platform as the MINI Countryman, and combines an athletic, masculine coupé appearance with the dimensions of the MINI Countryman. "It is the strong muscular MINI with sporty elegance," said Robertson.

The MINI Paceman Concept captures the typical MINI characteristics - unique design, clever functionality and signature driving fun - with a new level of agility. It includes ALL4, MINI's intelligent all-wheel-drive system and is powered by the 1.6 liter John Cooper Works twin-scroll turbo engine.

All details, including launch timing, production vehicle name and manufacturing information will be announced at a later date.

*Read more MINI News*


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice. Gracefully done. 

Now, please bring over 1 series diesel hatchback !


----------

